# A new humi and added to my growing collection!



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

New humi and some new stogies, more in the mail!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Awesome humi! Man...I love those hinged top compartments!! Very slick.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice set up bro!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

That is a slick looking humi..


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

What are the blue labels?


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

That is great... I love the way in unfolds so you don't have to pack them too deep... makes it easier to know what you have in stock.


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> What are the blue labels?


RP Fusion


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

that is sweet, whats the ct on it and where did you pic it up, if you dont mind me asken?


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

That looks nicer than on the auction site!!! Very good deal there!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great lookn humi


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice new humi you got there Tex! Really a classy storage solution.. 

CD


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I got the same one from cheaphumidors.com in there scratch and dent sale. Not a scratch or dent on it.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Very nice humidor and collection of smokes!! How soon will you need a bigger one?


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

That's a tackle box for cigars! Nice!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Does that thing turn into a car?


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Does that thing turn into a car?


Transformers... Humi's in disguise....


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

It's a 300 count!


----------



## rack04-cl (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm really interested in this humi. Is this the one that you bought? How does it keep humidy?


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

rack04 said:


> I'm really interested in this humi. Is this the one that you bought? How does it keep humidy?


Yep that's the one.... and it keeps humidity great, so long as you charge it correctly! I'm very happy with my purchase!!!!


----------



## rack04-cl (Jul 12, 2007)

Click2Riff said:


> Yep that's the one.... and it keeps humidity great, so long as you charge it correctly! I'm very happy with my purchase!!!!


Thanks for the info. Forgive all the question. How did you charge it? Where are the rectangle humidifiers? Are the trays seperate, meaning does tray need to have it's one humidifier? I'd probably be using heartfelt beads.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Score baby! That's a nice humi - so is the stash contained therein. Nice one man!


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Thanks for the info. Forgive all the question. How did you charge it? Where are the rectangle humidifiers? Are the trays seperate, meaning does tray need to have it's one humidifier? I'd probably be using heartfelt beads.


Comes with 3 rectangle humis, trays are separate and come out of the unit, i'm only using one rectangle unit and my humidity is steady at around 71% for now, pretty impressive. I have beads as backup, but it's holding steady for now.


----------



## rack04-cl (Jul 12, 2007)

Where are the humidifiers? Bottom drawer? I don't see them in your pics.


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Where are the humidifiers? Bottom drawer? I don't see them in your pics.


One is behind the drawers and the other 2 i took out for pictures sake. They are separate holders that you can place wherever you like them. Hope that helps.


----------



## rack04-cl (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks alot for answering my numerous questions. I think my decision is made.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man...thats a beaut. Very nice humi. Love the winged drawers at the top there. and the color...a nice deep rich cherry...very well done.


----------



## reefman-cl (Aug 12, 2007)

Very nice.


----------

